# Warm Bodies



## Rydian (Jan 17, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warm_Bodies_(film)

I don't even know what to think.  On the one hand, this sounds goddamned retarded.  On the other it could go into some stuff about what it means to be human.  On the other hand it still sounds goddamned retarded.  Back to the second hand it's based on a book that's based on a story that was popular on the internet.  Back to the first hand, it IS supposedly a */comedy thing...

inb4 awkward sex scenes?


----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2013)

Did you see the trailer?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 17, 2013)

Nope.  Is the trailer as bad as I've heard?


----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2013)

Depends on your preconceptions about the book/movie. I was convinced the book was a Twilight ripoff, that it involved sparkling zombies and teen wangst. Then I saw the trailer, and it involved rotting zombies, a mockery of teen wangst, and John Malkovich. It came as a (pleasant) surprise. If you _knew_ this about the book beforehand, the trailer is nothing much. 


Watch this version.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 17, 2013)

Im excited for the Movie, it seems like a very interesting take on the Zombie genre, and actually rather funny.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm still having PTSD flashbacks of what they did to the character of "Bub" from Day of the Dead with that recent remake, so when I first heard about this, I.... well, I vomited a little.

Then I watched the trailer. After my eyes uncrossed, I watched it again. (I'm a masochist).Seems like zombies for the Twilight crowd, but.... not as sparkly. May be decent if I'm sufficiently drunk ahead of time.

I'll probably watch the movie.


----------



## Icealote (Jan 21, 2013)

Ive watched the trailer and it reminds me of a Scott Pillgrim type of movie. I'd probably give it a go watching it lol


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2013)

Watched it last night


----------

